# Need some 2cool help for an old wood gun stock.



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I inherited a older 12 gauge Beretta from an elder family member. Either the gun has seen some rough hunts or didn't see the proper care or both because the varnish or finish on the wood stock is starting to crack and peel off from the wood. I tried to take a few pics on my phone to show exactly what I am talking about but the pics are not the best quality. 

I know my way around sand paper and a paint brush but aside from that my woodworking skills and knowledge on the subject is limited. I am guessing that I need to sand the peeling finish down and then reapply a lacquer or vanish. Is that right can anyone recommend a sealer or varnish? 

Is there way to easily remove the butt stock? I only see one screw on the base of the pistol grip and then a couple at the at the very bottom of the stock holding the recoil pad on.

Do I need to worry about the final product matching the fore stock or do I need to do both at the same time? (the fore stock isnt in that bad of shape)

Is this something I should have done professionally or can I clean up this stock with limited tools and knowledge. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe most gun finishes are typically done using Tru Oil. Makes a great finish...hand rubbed.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Find out the value and if it's something you should leave alone before getting it restored. Even if you plan to keep it and pass it along.

Next, you can do this. Do your homework. Ton of good simple steps online. Get all your items together before you start. It's not hard to do, follow all the steps and don't skip things. It will be the difference in it looking really good to looking like an amateur.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/a/aastockrefinish.htm


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

BAT, Looks like someone has already "refinished" it. The butt plate is not even with the stock. Someone has already "sanded" too much wood off. As already posted, I would do some on- line research to determine if it has $$ value other than a family heirloom. Sometimes the less sanding the better. If you are determined to refinish it, I would remove all plastic, etc. and use a paint/finish stripper according to instructions. My 2 cents.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

to remove the stock from the action you will probably have to remove butt plate and there is will be a hole with a long screw that holds the stock to the action or may have a nut in it to remove. If you arre going to rrefinish it do both the stock and forearm at the same time. Strip and clean with thinner then sand to get rid of any scratches etc that you want gone then use tru oil. Butt plate should be fitted to stock beforre finishing, that way you get a good fit'

good luck


----------

